# Mast Cell Tumors



## goldenmom3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Our dog who is 7, got a mast cell tumor removed in January. Clean margins. 0 mitotic index. Low Grade.

In April, a new one popped up. Same scenario. Clean Margins. 0 mitotic index. Low Grade.

Now recently, more have been popping up and frequently. The oncologist said according to the other MCT's that were removed, this is strange that this is happening. We will not put her through another surgery as she has already had 2 in the course of 5 months and I don't think that's fair to her.

We started oral chemo Monday, but have a bit of a set back because she got very sick, vomiting.

I am just wondering, did anyone have a similar situation occur? When I asked the oncologist on her honest opinion on our sweet girl's timeframe, she thought approximately a year.

I just don't understand what is going on because according to the reports on the tumors removed, she should be in the clear so to speak. The results are pretty much the best we could have gotten.

I appreciate any insight from a similar situation.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't have any experience with Mast Cell Tumors, but wanted to bump this back up for you. I'm sorry that your sweet girl is going through this.


----------



## Jill Kowalski Dillard (Nov 7, 2018)

We have a similar situation- our boy was given the green light clean margins and were never told that this could spread. It didn't just spread as another bump or lump but was invasive and took over his groin lymph nodes. He is now on Palladia 3 times a week with predinsone, benedryl and pepcid ac thrown into the medication routine. He was doing amazing for 2 months and just had a big set back. The side effects have been horrible and he is at the vet overnight for fluids and observation. His kidney levels are not normal and we are hoping the medication is not the culprit. We too were told a year on the palladia but now I am concerned that we will have less time. The palladia is actually doing its job and his tumors have shrunk by 85%. If he can just handle the side effects we could get more time.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and your boy are going through this. Maybe goldenmom3 will give an update.


----------



## goldenmom3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Unfortunately my sweet girl passed away July 28th of last year. We could no longer get her to eat, the tumors appeared to have spread to her internal organs, and she was starting to suffer.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, what your vet told you is incorrect. Once you start surgically removing tumors, that sets the disease process in motion and more and more will typically start popping up. Also, chemotherapy is highly contraindicated in mast cell and strictly holistic treatment is ideal. Our 9-year-old Golden was diagnosed with mast cell almost 3 years ago. Our vet at the time pushed for surgery and chemotherapy and told us that he would likely not live for more than 2-3 more weeks if we did not pursue those aggressive courses of treatment. We declined and have been treating him 100% holistically since then and he has done amazingly well. We have also stopped all vaccines. There is actually a holistic group for mast cell in dogs on Facebook that was tremendously helpful to us when he was first diagnosed. He takes several supplements every day and is still with us and doing great. Had we taken our vet's advice and gone the route of surgery and chemo, I am 100% certain that he would not be with us today. In fact, his littermate was diagnosed with mast cell shortly after he was. Her owners did choose to put her through chemo and surgery and she only lived for another month or two. Honestly, if you are doing to have a cancer diagnosis, mast cell is the best one to have as it can be very easily managed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

goldenmom3, I'm so sorry you lost your girl last summer.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry you are going through this with your boy. Please keep us update.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our girl had a Mast Cell tumor removed, clean margins. The vet did tell us to watch since it could pop up somewhere else. We check her often and pray that nothing is happening internally. So far so good.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Good afternoon, 



Lost my original post, but our 8.5 year old GR has had a return of mast cell cancer. Lymph node on same side as the original lesion on her face and small lesion on her shoulder. The veterinary oncologists at the specialty hospital that we took her to said that 60% chance that it might come back at the original site, but will not metatasize to other areas, so we are quite shaken. 



Will be back soon to post more.


Best, 

Amberbark


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your girl Amberbark


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your girl Amberbark


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank you! <3*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Very sorry to hear about your girl Amberbark


Thank you, Carolina Mom! <3

A little back history while I am looking at her. Amber, 8.5 year old spayed girl, had a nickel-sized lesion on her left cheek two years ago. We had it looked at 3 times by our local vet. Salivary cyst, will go up and down, no worries. It finally grew larger and red, so they removed it and sent for biopsy. Grade II, Mitotic Count: 1. Referred to an oncology radiologist at a specialty hospital. They did x-rays, fine needle aspirations of her lymph nodes, and ultrasounds. No metastasis and no sign of mast cells in the lymph nodes aspirated. We were provided with two plans of action: radiation treatments at the site or wait and see approach. We were told that the mast cell cancer would not metastasize to other locations, but had a 60% chance of returning at the original site, probably within 3 months. We were already two w) eeks out from the 3 month window, so we elected to wait and see, watching for any puffiness or swelling at the site. All is clear for the next 3 months, then find a half pea-sized lesion over her shoulder and 2 days later a swollen lymph node (size of a small walnuton the same side of neck as the original face lesion. We get her right in to our local vet and he does a cytological slide of the small shoulder lesion.....Mast Cell activity. The needle aspirate of the lymph node is sent out for a more in-depth analysis. 

We are a little shocked as we understood that the mast cell lesion on her face would not spread, but 60% chance of reoccurence at the site. We checked it every day multiple times. Can anyone check in with a similar experience/s?
We love our girl so much, as I know that you all do. There is nothing that compares to the soul-searching gaze of a Golden. We lost our Papillon, Piper, to liver cancer two weeks before Amber was diagnosed. I am interested in both topics of chemotherapy, as it has reared it ugly head in two locations, it appears. Also, in 100% homeopathic stories. 

I have always been interested in the possible relation to mast cell cancer and Roundup, but that is a topic for another thread.
In love, Amberbark <3


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I just read an article about mast cell tumors today on Whole Dog Journal. 

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/n...30128:2428878a:&st=email&s=p_WeekendTip030219


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Update*

Back History: 
A little back history while I am looking at her. Amber, 8.5 year old spayed girl, had a nickel-sized lesion on her left cheek two years ago. We had it looked at 3 times by our local vet. Salivary cyst, will go up and down, no worries. It finally grew larger and red, so they removed it and sent for biopsy. Grade II, Mitotic Count: 1. Referred to an oncology radiologist at a specialty hospital. They did x-rays, fine needle aspirations of her lymph nodes, and ultrasounds. No metastasis and no sign of mast cells in the lymph nodes aspirated. We were provided with two plans of action: radiation treatments at the site or wait and see approach. We were told that the mast cell cancer would not metastasize to other locations, but had a 60% chance of returning at the original site, probably within 3 months. We were already two w) eeks out from the 3 month window, so we elected to wait and see, watching for any puffiness or swelling at the site. All is clear for the next 3 months, then find a half pea-sized lesion over her shoulder and 2 days later a swollen lymph node (size of a small walnuton the same side of neck as the original face lesion. We get her right in to our local vet and he does a cytological slide of the small shoulder lesion.....Mast Cell activity. The needle aspirate of the lymph node is sent out for a more in-depth analysis. 
We are a little shocked as we understood that the mast cell lesion on her face would not spread, but 60% chance of reoccurence at the site. We checked it every day multiple times. Can anyone check in with a similar experience/s?
We love our girl so much, as I know that you all do. There is nothing that compares to the soul-searching gaze of a Golden. We lost our Papillon, Piper, to liver cancer two weeks before Amber was diagnosed. I am interested in both topics of chemotherapy, as it has reared it ugly head in two locations, it appears. Also, in 100% homeopathic stories. 
I have always been interested in the possible relation to mast cell cancer and Roundup, but that is a topic for another thread.
In love, Amberbark <3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good morning, 

We received a call from the vet this morning with a report from the left lymph node aspiration, as follows. Dx-Metastatic mast cell neoplasia. Shoulder mass is mast cell tumor independent of the original lesion. Recommend visit to specialty hospital oncologist for a full staging;i.e., ultrasound-guided liver and spleen work-up. Chemotherapy recommendation. May consider metronomic chemotherapy or pred, Benadryl, famotidine, keep comfortable. 
We are certainly stunned with this news. Can anyone jump in a let me know your experiences with chemo or metronomic chemotherapy. Your thoughts are appreciated. 
Best, Amberbark. :'(


----------



## Hunterlenny (Feb 9, 2021)

goldenmom3 said:


> Our dog who is 7, got a mast cell tumor removed in January. Clean margins. 0 mitotic index. Low Grade.
> 
> In April, a new one popped up. Same scenario. Clean Margins. 0 mitotic index. Low Grade.
> 
> ...


Our golden is almost 7 yrs old. His mast cell tumor is cancer. He has had 2 surgeries and now at least 6 more tumors have popped up. There is not enough skin left to clear margins ans stitch back up. We have chosen to just give him the best life we can for the time he has left. This is so sad. The oncologist thought he may have a primary somewhere but we are not doing further workups. I am sorry you are going thru this too. They are such loving dogs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It always makes me sad to read these threads. I'm sorry you are dealing with this. We were there many years ago but we had a great outcome and are still enjoying our gal years later.


----------



## Hunterlenny (Feb 9, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> It always makes me sad to read these threads. I'm sorry you are dealing with this. We were there many years ago but we had a great outcome and are still enjoying our gal years later.


I am so happy to hear she has done well. Take care.


----------



## eewilliams (9 mo ago)

jwemt81 said:


> Unfortunately, what your vet told you is incorrect. Once you start surgically removing tumors, that sets the disease process in motion and more and more will typically start popping up. Also, chemotherapy is highly contraindicated in mast cell and strictly holistic treatment is ideal. Our 9-year-old Golden was diagnosed with mast cell almost 3 years ago. Our vet at the time pushed for surgery and chemotherapy and told us that he would likely not live for more than 2-3 more weeks if we did not pursue those aggressive courses of treatment. We declined and have been treating him 100% holistically since then and he has done amazingly well. We have also stopped all vaccines. There is actually a holistic group for mast cell in dogs on Facebook that was tremendously helpful to us when he was first diagnosed. He takes several supplements every day and is still with us and doing great. Had we taken our vet's advice and gone the route of surgery and chemo, I am 100% certain that he would not be with us today. In fact, his littermate was diagnosed with mast cell shortly after he was. Her owners did choose to put her through chemo and surgery and she only lived for another month or two. Honestly, if you are doing to have a cancer diagnosis, mast cell is the best one to have as it can be very easily managed.


Hi, I came across an older post about treating your dog holistically for mast cell tumor. Our golden had one removed a few months ago. I had no idea it could set it off to have new growths popping up. Now he has about 4 or 5 new spots. I am all about holistic treatments and requested to join the Facebook group. Can you give more info on what you use to help treat? Im trying to gather all information to make educated decision before deciding on another surgery or not.


----------

